# Best Buy to Offer Digital Movie Downloads



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*From SkyReport*:


> As part of a new partnership arrangement with Sonic Solutions' Roxio CinemaNow, visitors to retailer Best Buy's web site at bestbuy.com will soon be able to download digital copies of new DVD releases, often on the same day that the physical disc is released in stores.
> 
> The news comes on the heels of Sonic Solutions' live launch of a similar online streaming option on LG's Blu-ray Disc players last week.
> 
> ...


*SkyReport.com*


----------

